
It’s OK not to use tools - 4684499
https://m.signalvnoise.com/it-s-ok-not-to-use-tools-f39fbb9b6995
======
epalmer
I manage 140+ websites for a university and we use a CMS. We could not live
without it. But I have a handful of friends that make their living using
wordpress to standup small to medium sites. As a CMS, wordpress makes their
customer's life easy to edit content and add pages and such. IT still takes a
tech to create the site.

I don't do outside work so my feelings are more just my gut and not based on
direct experience. But having migrated several university blogs away from
wordpress into the cms I know I sleep better at night not worrying about
wordpress vulnerabilities. We have had several WP blogs successfully attacked
and getting them back to a proper state was just terribly complicated.

We really need easy tools for small sites (maybe <50 pages, or simple blogs).
Static publishing for those with a little technical bent are useful but for
others not really approachable.

Recently I have been looking at [http://dodgercms.com/](http://dodgercms.com/)
and a recently cloned derivative
[https://bitbucket.org/matthewdlevy/drafty](https://bitbucket.org/matthewdlevy/drafty).
Both are not really ready for prime time and set up requires a little
knowledge of AWS but once set up, creating a small site is pretty easy.

